# small mini powered subwoofer cheap



## pberm1962 (Nov 11, 2010)

i am looking for a small,enclosed,powered subwoofer can you recommend one..it needs to have speaker terminal inputs and outputs,not just rca in and out.here is my application..its a fun little project..i have a small house boom box.the panasonic rx-ds620 component system with the detachable speakers. the speaker wires can be disconnected from it to run over to the subwoofer.i place this system in a large plastic storage bin placed on its side,attach an ac surge protector inside to plug everything in, including a small heat lamp to keep everything at about 60 degrees inside,tape the cover to the bin to keep the snow out,and bring it to our annual winter camping event in the great white north of allegany state park,ny.i am gonna say i have about a total of 10 inches max for the enclosure of the subwoofer.it doesnt have to be great,just good,i know you get what you pay for.another option is a 3 speaker system with the 2 small tweeter speakers and the seperate woofer because i can take out the existing speakers to make more room.i would like to max out at 200 dollars .any advice on either of these options would be great. tx paul


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't know much about car amps, but all of the amps I've seen with speaker level inputs have used a signal that has already been crossed over for the low frequency. 
Any sub you want in that sized box will be about 6-7" and won't produce much real bass when outside. 

Have you considered buying a pair of outdoor speakers and attaching them to the outside of the bin? You could drill a hole in the plastic and caulk it shut after the wires are through.


----------



## pberm1962 (Nov 11, 2010)

i cant put the speakers outside because they would be in the freezing cold and snow and need to be inside the heated enclosure,but i have a possible solution.can you read through this and tell me what you think? i have an old 3 speaker computer speaker system that i could use the woofer off of since the tweeters went bad and i am replacing the system anyway.it is the boston BA635 speaker system.the woofer is perfect size at about 8 by 6 inches tops.i will and can do whatever wiring,splicing ,soldering to make this work so bear with me here...see pics pls...the woofer takes its power from a dc power supply which plugs in to my power strip so no prob there.the subs input from the tower is a phono jack.can i simply take my spkr wires coming out of my boombox and splice them into this phono plug?is this phono in on the sub a passive input and not meant to have the amplification out of the boombox?i know the pc tower has some power out.the out to spkrs of the sub is two rca plugs so can i send those back to my boombox spkrs and be done with it?one of the satellite tweeters on the computer system has its own volume control so i am wondering if my five or ten watts from my boombox going into the sub is in the wrong spot or is gonna cause serious noise amplification.i dont need the volume control on the satellite spkrs.bear with my terminology and thank you.paul :wave:


----------

